# Christmas Ideas



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok, fellow students. I need some help! At my uni we have a competition to decorate our kitchens. I live on campus- so it needs to be bright, imaginative and unbeatable! There are 38 other flats that are also entering the competition. So, get your thinking hats on! Help me win the champagne!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Lord of the Ring's style, Harry Potter Gryffindor house colours, Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas *genius* um um um thatd be a personal favourite. what else? go with a twisted christmas kitchen!you could get some fantastic images and stick them to your cupboards etc using sticky back plastic cos it'll peel off again *blue peter moment* if you take a peek at the nightmare before christmas stuff you'll see what i mean - i could email you some funny picturesooh, i wana decorate! sounds fun! hope you win


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

ooooooooooookay. i gotta read properly - has the kitchen got to be apermanent revamp?if so, scrap all my ideas *dum girl*i'm getting carried away with the christmas spirit a little early...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No, you were right the first time! Why don't you come and help me decorate it? YOur close enough to come down for the day! That would be *so* cool!


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

What about a 'find the christmas elf' theme!! Hide loadsa elves around the kitchen! Or an upside down christmas?? turn everything upside down. Hmmmm those are my most 'original' ideas, but to be honest not very excitin!!! By the way what Uni you at?Love DaniXXXXXX


----------

